# Vienna Lager - Yeast Choice?



## Bribie G (23/5/11)

I've never made a Vienna so, to see what all the fuss is about I've got 5k of Vienna on the way from CB 

5000 Vienna 
0 ricez
0 polantaz
0 sugaz   

Hochkurz mash 63 35 mins, 71 25 mins, mashout 68 

Saaz to 20 IBU 90 mins


Any advice on yeasts? I have Wyeast 2042 Danish saved in a bottle and Wyeast 2001 Urquell unsmacked. 
I'm looking for a dry finish and not to be confused with German dark lagers as I may be entering this later so looking to hit BJCP style. :icon_cheers: 

Yes I've looked up Pint o Lagers tips - hey anyone know if the guy is ok, or just drifted away?


----------



## brett mccluskey (23/5/11)

BribieG said:


> I've never made a Vienna so, to see what all the fuss is about I've got 5k of Vienna on the way from CB
> 
> 5000 Vienna
> 0 ricez
> ...


The Wyeast 2124 and 2206 work quite well too,the Danish Lager is a good choice as well :icon_cheers:


----------



## fraser_john (23/5/11)

toper1 said:


> The Wyeast 2124 and 2206 work quite well too,the Danish Lager is a good choice as well :icon_cheers:



+1 Danish Lager

Love a good vienna lager, Dos Equis Amber was always something I drank on draft at mexican restaurants in the USA. Might need to get my act into gear......like the idea of 100% vienna Bribie!


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (23/5/11)

I used S189 on a Vienna Lager last year. A retired german brewer out here on holidays tried it and gave it the thumbs up.
It must have been the Super Pride bittering addition :icon_cheers:


----------



## mesa99 (23/5/11)

I've tried 2206 and 2633 and both turned out nice. IMO 2633 was slightly more to my liking. That said I am about to do another one with 2206 :icon_cheers:


----------



## np1962 (23/5/11)

BribieG said:


> Yes I've looked up Pint o Lagers tips - hey anyone know if the guy is ok, or just drifted away?


His name appears regularly in the recent users online list, generally early in the mornings.


----------



## mika (23/5/11)

NigeP62 said:


> *Her* name appears regularly in the recent users online list, generally early in the mornings.



Fixed.

A very good lager brewer who like most of the old school crowd has chosen to take a back seat.
Her advice and recipes still as valid as ever though.


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/11)

All power to the alewives :icon_cheers: 

Tidal Pete and I will be knocking the brew out on Friday - Looks like the Danish is on.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (24/5/11)

2124 is such a good allrounder, that if you want to split/save/crop the yeast, i'd use that strain. It'll make a lovely vienna and be useful for pretty much any other lager you could name while its at it.

I might think about bittering it a bit more heavily than that too - vienna malt can end up pretty sweet tasting on the palate and I'd want more than 20 IBUs to balance it unless you were aiming right at the bottom of the style guidelines for your OG.

I had a nice german festbier at the taphouse the other night... And while it wasn't a stylistic version of a viena lager, it wasn't too far from what I'd expect a 100% vienna malt beer to be, it had a really quite firm bitterness that made it very drinkable indeed.


----------

